# 1st wii game?



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

mine was ssbb i got the wii for my bday and ssbb came wit it


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine was Wario Ware: Smooth Moves


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Mine was Wario Ware: Smooth Moves


i always wanted that game the wario stage on ssbb got me interested


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should! 
It's a really fun game to play when you have friends over and such.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 11, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy, kinda ironic, my first Gamecube game was Super Mario Sunshine, but really I only got the wii for SSBB and AC:CF.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2009)

Wii Sports, as it was for most people.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, except for wii sports, Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine was Mario party 8, Sonic and the Secret Rings and Wii play T_T'


----------



## AndyB (Sep 11, 2009)

ZTwilight Princess


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Wii Sports, as it was for most people.


i said besides wii sports


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh and I don't consider Wii Sports an actual game.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh and I don't consider Wii Sports an actual game.


i dont consider it fun xD


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh and I don't consider Wii Sports an actual game.


I don't either...


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its dum on how some sports u dont have arms or legs


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh and I don't consider Wii Sports an actual game.


I consider Wii Sports and Wii Play Tech Demos.


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I know!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


missed that. Well, Super Monkey Ball.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want that game but i bareky got any money :'(


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is pretty fun actually, especially the mini games. MONKEY WARS FTW!


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i played it wit mai friend i like the soaceship one where u get the other ships (cant remember much XD)


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 11, 2009)

Soulcalibur Legends.
God awful game.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Soulcalibur Legends.
> God awful game.


how bad worse than wii sports?


----------



## Micah (Sep 11, 2009)

Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz


lol does everyone have dat besides me


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have it!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, you don't have to reply to every post :|


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 11, 2009)

Mario cart i think.


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can if he wants to.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure he "can", but he's just giving himself an even worse reputation by annoying the hell out of everyone, not to mention he's just trying to keep his thread alive, and spamming to get his post count up.


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the only one he is "annoying" is you.


----------



## melly (Sep 11, 2009)

Zelda Twilight princess 
reserved it with the wii when they came out


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. No u didn't
2. Brawl. I gots it for meh birthdayz.


----------



## quincify (Sep 11, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he did...


----------



## Pear (Sep 11, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight princess.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 11, 2009)

Besides Wii Sports.... Um... Either Mario Party 8 or Naruto: Clash of The Ninja Revolution.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 11, 2009)

wii sports


----------



## Thunder (Sep 11, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha, no, i know a lotta people who he annoys (Not naming names though)


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 11, 2009)

Super Paper Mario. I was pretty disappointed when I found out it wasn't turn based. Well I knew that a year before it came out.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 11, 2009)

Twilight Princess (I had it even before I had a Wii)


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2009)

For me it was Twilight Princess.

Off-topic: Is it just me, or did you steal that Jango Fett signature BBB?


----------



## Fontana (Sep 12, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 12, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> For me it was Twilight Princess.
> 
> Off-topic: Is it just me, or did you steal that Jango Fett signature BBB?


I'm pretty sure it's just a cropped render.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 12, 2009)

animal crossing.. 
i got my wii set up, and popped animal crossing right in there


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Sep 12, 2009)

i got Zelda and more i cant remember


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 12, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes 
DO u guys think their guna make another Animal crossing


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 12, 2009)

animalcrossing22 said:
			
		

> yes
> DO u guys think their guna make another Animal crossing


No. Not for Wii that is.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Sep 12, 2009)

Twilight Princess.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 12, 2009)

Twilight Princess.


----------



## VantagE (Sep 12, 2009)

Twilight Princess and Call Of Duty 3, bought them at the same time. And yeah thats besides the Wii Sports that came with the Wii.


----------



## Conor (Sep 12, 2009)

Mario Strikers and Wii Sports.


----------



## rafren (Sep 12, 2009)

My Wii came with SSBB and Mario&Sonic at the Olympic games.

So yeah.

Every one is saying Zelda TP...I want to play it real badly... :'(


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2009)

If you include Wii Sports (which comes with a Wii when you buy it) then it's that. But the first one apart 
from that was Mario And Sonic At The Olympic Games.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 12, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> mine was ssbb i got the wii for my bday and ssbb came wit it


^ except i didnt get it for my birthday i got it wemt it came out


----------



## Draco Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

Not including Wii Sports, (obviously) I thiiink it was Super Paper Mario. That game is awesome.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 12, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 12, 2009)

Besides WiiSports I got Twilight Princess.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was Rayman Raving Rabbids 2 ;D


----------



## Silverstorms (Sep 12, 2009)

TP and Wii Play.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 12, 2009)

u guys have the awesome games like super paper mario LOZTP and super monkey ball


----------



## Nic (Sep 12, 2009)

Wii Sports.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Wii Sports.


i said besides wii sports


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh so no-one else got the better Gamecube version of TP?


----------



## SamXX (Sep 12, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh so no-one else got the better Gamecube version of TP?


I'm sure other people did, but after-all this topics for first _Wii_ game.


----------



## Kiley (Sep 12, 2009)

Mysims
I got it the day before I got my Wii.


----------



## fitzy (Sep 12, 2009)

Bully.


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2009)

Mario and sonic..


----------



## bcb (Sep 12, 2009)

Malleo Party 8


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 12, 2009)

Brawl.


----------



## quincify (Sep 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you can't


----------



## Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really want me to go out and get a list?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2009)

Excluding Wii Sports, Twilight Princess.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2009)

Wait. Do VC games count?
If it does, then Kart 64.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 13, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wait. Do VC games count?
> If it does, then Kart 64.


i want teh get zat but i barely got any monay


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine was City Folk.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 14, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Mine was Wario Ware: Smooth Moves


As was mine.


----------



## wrightfan (Sep 18, 2009)

Mario party 8 was mine


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 18, 2009)

ssbb.


----------



## Tyrai (Sep 19, 2009)

Twilight Princess


----------



## djman900 (Sep 19, 2009)

wii sports, then I think twilight princess


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Sep 19, 2009)

pokemon battle revolution. man i don't like that game. i sold it. i was going to get twilight princess but strangely enough i changed my mind and went with POKEMON over ZELDA  i kinda wish i would of got twilight princess


----------



## Miranda (Sep 19, 2009)

My first wii game was Sonic and Mario at the Olympic Games.


----------



## Lewis (Sep 19, 2009)

Wii sports you pissing idiot.


----------



## yianni1578 (Sep 19, 2009)

My first Wii game was twilight princess.  :gyroid:


----------

